# I think I finally figured out what is causing my acne... my pillow!



## Olivia23 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have posted on here a few times about having a large breakout in acne at the age of 35. It is mostly my cheeks that breakout. I do have one or two on my forehead, but it's always been that way, but not for my cheeks, that just from the past 2 or 3 months. For the longest time I could not figure out what was causing it. I bought an acne lightstim light which seems to be helping keeping most of the acne at bay, but I'm still getting some acne breakouts.

When I look in the mirror now, my right side of my face (cheek) is almost clear, but my left side is still getting breakouts. Then I realized that I always sleep on my left side! Of course, I don't know why now I am breaking out from sleeping like that when I have done it for years. Every once in a while I'll switch sides, that's why I guess I have some acne on my other side, but not much. So now I am going to change my pillowcase every other night (flip sides of the pillow in between). Also I have long hair. Almost waist length. I never put it up when I go to bed, I just sling it behind me over my pillow, so I'm wondering if the oils in my hair are causing it to transfer to the pillow.

I cannot sleep on my back either because I snore terribly lol. I hate to admit that, but I know that is what will be suggested. I have had that problem since I was a kid. I don't want to keep my husband awake all night from my snoring.

I have heard about acne pillows made from bamboo. Has anyone tried it? Also there is a pillow called the face saver pillow. It has the shape of a tool wrench (open on both sides). That way when you sleep on your side, your face is not touching the pillow. I'm hoping one of the pillows will work anyway. I'm going to order one next time I get paid.

I am now sleeping with my hair up in a silk sleep bonnet I have had but rarely used until now. I'm trying everything I can think of to keep my pillow oil/dirt free! Just thought I'd come on here and see if anyone else is having the same issues, and has figured out why.


----------



## divadoll (Jan 25, 2011)

How about just going out and buying 6 cotton pillow cases from Walmart that are inexpensive.  Replace them every night before you go to bed, and wash them once a week. 

There must be an easier way.  I use the Oil Cleansing Method to clean my face, it has normalized my face quite considerable in the year that I have been doing this.  You should consider that and maybe you are leaning on your cheek with your hand at work and you aren't realizing that you are doing this.  When I touch my chin too much while I'm on my laptop, I break out along my jawline.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 25, 2011)

I suffer from eye allergies and I change my pillow cases frequently and the pillow itself.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 26, 2011)

I change my pillow cases often too, and wash my pillow too. I don't know about pillow made with bamboo. I can tell the sheets i have made with bamboo fibers are softer than cotton (also way more annoying to iron), but i don't know about the actual pillow.


----------



## Karren (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a less severe problem on my right side where I sleep and I think it's not really the pillow case but just being confined or laying on something for 7 hours a day....


----------



## BettyBo (Mar 4, 2012)

A few good pillow cases are always a good investment. I have actually read somewhere that having silk or bamboo pillowcases, basically and soft fine fabric, is not only beneficial for your skin because it doesn't cause you to have the crazy creases you may have when sleeping on a not so nice fabric pillowcase, but also better for your hair as these fibers wont cause any snagging and breaking of your hair while you sleep. As far as washing them I think once a week should suffice, but I am for sure guilty of not following that rule


----------



## bigwhitesky (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm too poor/lazy to keep several pillowcases so I use a new kitchen paper towel on top of my pillow every night. I don't think the texture's good for my skin but it's loads better than a dirty oily pillow haha. I think about 40% of my acne disappeared once I started doing that.

If I had loads of money, I'd buy 7 silk pillowcases one for each day of the week...


----------



## aleeeshuh (Mar 9, 2012)

you can always use an old cotton t-shirt as a pillow case. that's what i used in college when it was time to wash all my bedding.
 



> Originally Posted by *bigwhitesky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm too poor/lazy to keep several pillowcases so I use a new kitchen paper towel on top of my pillow every night. I don't think the texture's good for my skin but it's loads better than a dirty oily pillow haha. I think about 40% of my acne disappeared once I started doing that.
> 
> If I had loads of money, I'd buy 7 silk pillowcases one for each day of the week...


----------



## bigwhitesky (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks, I tried this yesterday night! Don't know why I never thought of that before xD
 



> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you can always use an old cotton t-shirt as a pillow case. that's what i used in college when it was time to wash all my bedding.


----------



## NadineToussaint (Mar 12, 2012)

Cleansing your pillows cases on a regular basis is good but not enough. I recommend you stay away from polyester, linen or cotton pillow cases. You may actually have a small allergic reaction to these fabrics and not even know it! Also, they remove the moisture of your skin and may cause facial creases. In the long run, this can contribute to the appearance of fine lines and wrinkles. The best thing to do is to use silk or satin pillow cases. Not only is it best for your skin but your hair also. In addition, make sure you keep your hair away from your face as it contains oils and dirt.


----------



## peppersasen (Mar 12, 2012)

your long hair could be a problem too. my dermatologist told me that hair oil can seep down through the lines of your skin and your hair oil can settle on your face, clogging pores.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Mar 12, 2012)

this is a good suggestion. i usually breakout along my jawline because that's where most of hair stays put throughout the day. Also, I got full bangs once and broke out around my eyebrows
 



> Originally Posted by *peppersasen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> your long hair could be a problem too. my dermatologist told me that hair oil can seep down through the lines of your skin and your hair oil can settle on your face, clogging pores.


----------



## Leonard (Feb 7, 2013)

I had my face kicked by my pillow too!  32 year old male who had horrible teenage acne.  It went away for the most part when I was about 17, after Accutane treatment.  Pimples here and there since, nothing too intense.  I bought a feather pillow about 6 months ago, never thought anything of it.  Started breaking out with a few little pimples, reddish face, and I was getting persistent pimples here and there (the kind that would take 1-2 months to go away).

I went to a dermatologist for the first time in 10+ years.  She gave me a new soap and prescribed a cream.  I used that for 2+ months, minimal results.  One night the sharp stalk of a feather stuck right into a pimple I had been dealing with for about 3 weeks.  It dawned on me, the damn feather pillow could be the issue.  I quit sleeping on that pillow and am back to my free and clear face...

I think dermatologists shouldn't receive a license without learning that the thing people rest their faces on for 30% of their life might be the first thing to ask about...


----------



## LisaF1163 (Feb 11, 2013)

You could also use a clean, soft terrycloth towel on the pillow if you aren't able to change the pillowcase as much.


----------

